# Internal hive measurements from everyone please plus comments



## lavert5 (Mar 6, 2011)

My top bar hives (2 of them) measure 13 IWT X 6 IWB X 13 D X 48 L. Temperature gets above 100F here for days and occasionally weeks on end. Havent experienced comb collapse as of yet. My bars only have a triangle piece nailed and glued for the bees to attach comb to.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I have several of different dimensions. Here is my KTBH.

1. INTERNAL WIDTH at the top (IWT)
12" (30 cm)

2. INTERNAL WIDTH at the bottom (IWB)
2-1/2" (6 cm)

3. DEPTH (D)
10-1/2" (27 cm)

4. INTERNAL LENGTH (L)
47-1/2" (120 cm)

5. Number of hives (N)
Of that exact dimension, currently one.

6. Highest summer temps (T)
113 F (45 C) is the record. But a typical summer 104 F (40 C) would be a more likely high. And that is in the nearest big city and it's usually a few degrees cooler at my house.

Lowest temps
-33 F (-36 C) is the record according to the nearest big city, but it's often several degrees colder than there at my house. It was -27 F (-33 C) every night for a couple of weeks last winter.


----------



## 100 td (Apr 3, 2011)

Two pics I've found, unfortunately no dimensions


----------



## gjd (Jan 26, 2011)

One hive, little chance of surviving its first winter coming in my northeast USA (MA) cold temperate climate. Standard Phil Chandler plans using USA dimensional lumber (11.25" sides instead of 12"), 44" long, end entrance of 3 1" holes. Several vents cut into underside of bars, one rear entrance by putting bar stub on one side, open on other side under cover. Cover has 1.5" styrofoam insulation. Max outside temps were mid 90s F about 5-10 times in year, shady location, inside temp identical with outside with open bottom most of summer. With bottom closed, low temps so far measured on the far follower wall are 5 F above outside. Upcoming winter temps will be below 0 F several nights, 1-2 months constant below freezing, but they will have starved to death before that point. Very heavy bearding most of summer, particularly late summer, didn't seem temp dependent-- probably comb space. Humidity inside for the first month in spring (30s 40s F nights) with bottom closed to avoid absconding after install was over 90%, moist walls, constant condensation on window, mold. 

One problem in the design I used is that there needs to be an extension of the sides below the bottom screen, either by extending the sloping sides or with a vertical box of some kind below to allow more sheltered opening of bottom, and in my climate probably must be located in dry, totally unshaded location. I also would not consider another year without figuring out a clear plan in advance for mite medication (Apiguard trays on bottom did not work well), ventilation, and emergency fondant/candy feeding.

It was an interesting and educational observation hive most appropriate for an experienced and inventive beekeeper. YMMV.

Added- no comb collapses, used waxed triangles or half circles on underside of bars.


----------



## Delta Bay (Dec 4, 2009)

1. INTERNAL WIDTH at the top (IWT)
14.5"

2. INTERNAL WIDTH at the bottom (IWB)
7.25"

3. DEPTH (D)
12.5"

4. INTERNAL LENGTH (L)
44.5"
5. Number of hives (N)
14
6. Highest summer temps (T)
This year 85F. Some years we will get into the 90's during Aug. 

No comb collapes other than caused by beekeeper when over correcting combs.


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

1. INTERNAL WIDTH at the top (IWT)
15.5"

2. INTERNAL WIDTH at the bottom (IWB)
8.25"

3. DEPTH (D)
11.5"

4. INTERNAL LENGTH (L)
46.5"

5. Number of hives (N)
2

6. Highest summer temps (T)
80F. 

End entrance. Follower board with several screened 7/8" holes along the top edge; just beneath the top bars. Peaked roof provides "attic space" which buffers the sun and allows air motion above the bars.

My only collapse happened in the early spring, when things were frozen. I was lifting a bar and the propolis snapped suddenly and the jarring caused a full honeycomb to break.

Adam


----------



## HopkinBees (Jun 24, 2011)

I nic-named it "The Warehouse of Bees"

IWT-18"
IWB-6"
D-16"
L-50"
hive #1
Three holes across the front bottom and one toward the top. 31-32 bars @1 1/2" with a follower board that doubles as in hive feeder. I started new this spring with 2#'s of bees that swarmed by the 1st week of July; my fault for not pulling the follower board out 2-3 weeks earlier. Bees have got 11-12 full bars of honey going into this winter, hoping that will get them through. The only collapse the bees experienced was when I harvesting a smaller bar of comb that yielded 3#'s of honey.


----------

